# new world fern suggestions



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I know little to nothing about ferns, but I'm wanting a mini species that's "ferny" looking. That is, with pinnate fronds. The only small species that are new world that I can find are various Microgramma and Elaphoglossum, which aren't quite what I'm looking for. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I can highly recommend the noid Machu picchu fern that's going around, you don't get much "ferny looking" than that.
It's a pretty fast grower, very hardy and stays small. It doesn't like stagnant air but other than that it's easy to grow.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/92098-small-fern-id.html


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pleopeltis polypodioides, maybe?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's not going around in USA, that i've heard. Any photos?



Sammie said:


> I can highly recommend the noid Machu picchu fern that's going around, you don't get much "ferny looking" than that.
> It's a pretty fast grower, very hardy and stays small. It doesn't like stagnant air but other than that it's easy to grow.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/92098-small-fern-id.html


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

It might not be common yet but it is around, I recall seeing at least two (American) members having it. 
It think Jckee (might not be correct spelling) have it.

Crappy pics...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

aspidites73 said:


> Pleopeltis polypodioides, maybe?


I was going to suggest this. Mine is growing great and the fronds are all only 2"-3" long. 

It is a little more fussy in an enclosure, but my _Polypodium virginianum_ is also doing well.


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

Pleopeltis polypodioides does look really nice. Seems to like some airflow though. Mine didn't do well, but I only have a single vent and no internal fans.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

gdebell said:


> Pleopeltis polypodioides does look really nice. Seems to like some airflow though. Mine didn't do well, but I only have a single vent and no internal fans.


Yeah mine has a fan blowing right on it. And it's right up at the top of the enclosure near the light.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I like resurrection fern, but I'm not sure it will work for me since I only have passive ventilation. That Machu Picchu species looks really cute. I'll have to look for a source.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Does it have to be an epiphyte? _Asplenium platyneuron_ is also growing great for me and only about 6" tall.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

What about davallia repens?


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Pleopeltis remota is my suggestion. Slow and small.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

mitcholito said:


> Pleopeltis remota is my suggestion. Slow and small.


Gosh that is nice. Where did you get it? I wish we had a greater variety of mosses around in the hobby. It seems like the cool ones that appear here and there just don't propagate very fast so they never get around in trades.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

mitcholito said:


> Pleopeltis remota is my suggestion. Slow and small.


Second the where did you get it? I would love a piece


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

If you can find it, there's also _Pecluma_ cf. _hygrometrica_ - which has been going around. It is a slow grower and not often available, though.

Here's a photo from PlantSystematics.org (Pecluma hygrometrica - 6 images at PlantSystematics.org image, phylogeny, nomenclature for Pecluma hygrometrica):


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, everybody. I did find a source (a very generous board member) for some spores of the Machu Picchu species.


----------

